# Projecto Monican



## Lousano (9 Abr 2010 às 21:44)

> O projecto MONICAN estabelece uma rede de monitorização na Nazaré, uma área de importância extrema devido aos desenvolvimentos esperados ao nível da energia das ondas, turismo, prospecção, navegação comercial e de recreio, pesca, aquacultura e preservação ambiental (Reserva Marinha das Berlengas).
> 
> Este sistema integrado de monitorização ambiental permite construir séries longas de observação e possibilita a criação de produtos oceanográficos para a zona do canhão da Nazaré, em apoio a diversas actividades económicas e à sociedade em geral.
> 
> Serão disponibilizados à comunidade sem custos, os dados meteorológicos e oceanográficos.



O sistema é composto por duas bóias ondógrafo e é complementado com outras 3 estações da Rede Nacional da responsabilidade do Instituto Hidrográfico, os marégrafos de Peniche e da Nazaré e a estação meteorológica instalada em Ferrel (não sei se já está implementada) .


Os dados estão disponíves aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Muito bem ao sistema


----------

